# Heating Springs?



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

one of the members here has mentioned that he had his car lowered by having the body shop heat the OEM springs for $10 a pop. he said the ride is just as smooth as before, only the vehicle is lower.
Would that be a safe thing to do? a drop for $40 sure sounds tempting. I am planning on buying a different car, so I'd rather not lower it for the "regular" amount, but for $40 why not? That's why I'm wondering.
Would you discourage against that, if yes why?
any input would be appreciated and the member with the most helpful post will receive a free thing of kool-aid good for 2 glasses of that sattisfying beverage(no joke!)


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Sounds interesting...just want to see what others have to say.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I've known a few people that have done this and after a couple of months it turned into a very bumpy ride. But who knows it may work


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

I wouldn't recommend doing ANYTHING to OEM springs, unless you are just testing them out. Stock springs can only take so much force... this heating method may shrink/compact them down, but could also affect strength in the metal. Also, heating or cutting OEM springs will kill OEM struts/shocks in less than a year.


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

heating the stock springs CAN'T be good. metal with that much importance on ride quality and safety, is formed with a very specific tensile strength. heating that metal can greatly reduce strength, rigidity, and possibly make the springs brittle over time.

not a smart idea IMO.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

do not do it. the spring will lose it's tempering in the spot(s) that have been heated and eventually will sag or shear altogether. the sagging part isn't so bad but if you are unfortunate to have a spring snap on you at 65 or 70 going down the freeway then you possibly would have some problems. IMO pop for the lowering springs or just leave them alone, don't heat or cut.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

So who gets the kool-aid?


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

G_Funk013 said:


> *So who gets the kool-aid?  *


*sentra94xe*, but 'cos he replied the first with tech. info.
I dunno if sending a powdered substance in the mail is a good idea nowadays. I can paypal him .25 and he can get himself some of that good stuff at his local wal-mart;-)

thanks to everyone else who replied- it's really sucky when you've got a question and the thread just goes down with 0 replies and 50 views;-)


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

even if it did work, how would you acheive an even drop?


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

sentra94xe said:


> *I wouldn't recommend doing ANYTHING to OEM springs, unless you are just testing them out. Stock springs can only take so much force... this heating method may shrink/compact them down, but could also affect strength in the metal. Also, heating or cutting OEM springs will kill OEM struts/shocks in less than a year. *


still want it?


----------



## mospeed1 (Oct 5, 2002)

do what you have to do to save some money and just buy some springs


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

mospeed1 said:


> *do what you have to do to save some money and just buy some springs *


Well seeing how in the original post I said I was getting a new car it wouldn't be a good idea investing into new springs, now would it?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Seva said:


> *Well seeing how in the original post I said I was getting a new car it wouldn't be a good idea investing into new springs, now would it? *


If you're buying a new car....Then why bother at all....

Heating springs is not good...period... it's old school monkey thinking....


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

myoung said:


> *If you're buying a new car....Then why bother at all....
> 
> Heating springs is not good...period... it's old school monkey thinking.... *


I wanted to "bother at all" because for the duration of owning the car, having it lowered for $40 seems worhtwile.

And so I asked if it is safe, because it didn't sounds so.


----------



## Joshb13sentra (May 13, 2002)

Heating springs is a crappy way of lowering. When I first got my sentra it was lowered (Previous owner put U bolts around spring/ they compressed the spring at the top) If you want to do something temperary put some clamps on your springs. I think they make kits to do this, but you could just get parts from the hardware store.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Seva said:


> *still want it? *


HAHA, naaaa.... all good. Just don't touch the springs. You can give the packet of KoolAid to a good home closer to you. Would cost more to send it to me here in AZ than what it's worth!  But thanks for the offer...


----------

